# Poulan Pro Link Weedeater PPB200 31cc engine.



## BillieMc (Jun 11, 2010)

Poulan Pro Link Weedeater PPB200 31cc engine. I had to replace the primer bulb and gas lines. Gas lines weren't there so have no idea how to put them on. I tried and it runs great for about 30 seconds then idles down until it dies. The parts store gave me 2 sizes of gas line, the primer bulb and gas filter. I put the gas filter on the large line in the tank. I need to know how to run the gas lines and which sizes to use where. The prime bulb unit has a short nibble and a long nibble. The carburator has a "L" shape nipple and a straight nibble. Then there's two holes in the bottom of the gas tank for gas lines. 

I just need to know what goes where and which sizes


----------



## jgeorg (Jun 5, 2005)

Have you tried locating the parts manual from the Poulan website. It might shed some light on how to run the lines.


----------



## gunit1400 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just got a Poulan ppb200 out of the dumpster yesterday, carb hanging by a fuel line, missing screws and the airbox cover. Anyway, I replaced the fuel lines and can tell you the correct routing. The fuel filter connects to the small line (I know very tight fit), goes through the small hole and connects to the the short, straight connection on the carb. Large fuel line from curved connection on carb to short connection on primer bulb. Large fuel line from long connection on primer bulb to the fuel tank. I got mine running in no time and was actually trimming grass with it this evening. Could smell the bad fuel a mile away......

Scott


----------

